# Is a new elevator required in an existing building - converted to museum



## swampcypress (Feb 15, 2017)

This is a question that deals with the "accessible path to areas of primary function"  The project is an old home that was converted to office space.  Then sold and is being converted to a museum - it has been given local status as an historical property (building).  It has a second floor and its much smaller than the first floor.  Total area of the entire building is around 9,500 SF.  I have read exhaustively on the subject and feel like the only way to get clarity is to request that the building department meet with me on an alternate means request.  I have found much data to support not having to add an elevator as this would be infeasible and cause a heavy cost burden on the property (this from the Existing Building Code and chapter 34 of IBC)  I wish I could get a more definitive answer.  The whole path to areas of primary function topic is very strange to me.


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2017)

Not an Ada person but

How many sq ft is the 2nd floor?


Maybe:


https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.co...nt-resonable-accomodations.14080/#post-155538


----------



## CityKin (Feb 16, 2017)

I've worked on several house museums.  The second floor is always a problem, not just for handicapped access but often there is just one stair, which limits the uses allowed.  It depends on the square footage upstairs and also what functions would occur upstairs.  We have some house museums in which by agreement with the Building Dept, only guided groups of 10 maximum are allowed upstairs because there is just a single stair, and no elevator.

You really should sit down with an architect that has worked on other house museums and pay him for an analysis


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 16, 2017)

The State of Nevada has not been ADA friendly in the past but since being sued is beginning to come around.
Your issue is not all that unusual allowing for the fact that the ADA specifically allows for use of alternate methods and means for historic structures.

It is not always necessary to provide direct physical access to the exhibits on the second floor.
Heard of virtual reality, holograms and videos? All could be used as alternates.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 16, 2017)

is it a historical building

1201.3 Special occupancy exceptions—museums.
When a building in Group R-3 is also used for Group A, B, or M purposes such as museum tours, exhibits, and other public assembly activities, or for museums less than 3,000 square feet (279 m2), the code official may determine that the occupancy is Group B when life-safety conditions can be demonstrated in accordance with Section 1201.2. Adequate means of egress in such buildings, which may include a means of maintaining doors in an open position to permit egress, a limit on building occupancy to an occupant load permitted by the means of egress capacity, a limit on occupancy of certain areas or floors, or supervision by a person knowledgeable in the emergency exiting procedures, shall be provided.

1205.15 Accessibility requirements.
The provisions of Section 1012.8 shall apply to facilities designated as historic structures that undergo a change of occupancy, unless technically infeasible. Where compliance with the requirements for accessible routes, ramps, entrances, or toilet rooms would threaten or destroy the historic significance of the building or facility, as determined by the authority having jurisdiction, the alternative requirements of Sections 1204.1.1 through 1204.1.4 for those elements shall be permitted.


1204.1.1 Site arrival points.
At least one main entrance shall be accessible.

1204.1.2 Multilevel buildings and facilities.
An accessible route from an accessible entrance to public spaces on the level of the accessible entrance shall be provided.

1204.1.3 Entrances.
At least one main entrance shall be accessible.

Exceptions:

1.    If a main entrance cannot be made accessible, an accessible nonpublic entrance that is unlocked while the building is occupied shall be provided; or

2.    If a main entrance cannot be made accessible, a locked accessible entrance with a notification system or remote monitoring shall be provided.

1204.1.4 Toilet and bathing facilities.
Where toilet rooms are provided, at least one accessible family or assisted-use toilet room complying with Section 1109.2.1 of the International Building Code shall be provided.


----------

